
Ember-concurrency: the solution to so many problems you never knew you had - machty
https://medium.com/@machty/ember-concurrency-the-solution-to-so-many-problems-you-never-knew-you-had-cce6d7731ba9#.pzyppysip
======
bcardarella
Be sure to watch the video, great stuff:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVr5HWzecKI&t=1h8m20s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVr5HWzecKI&t=1h8m20s)

